# DM: 4 in 5 cases of unexplained infertility/miscarriage due to sperm dna



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2232989/MEN-blame-cases-unexplained-infertility--new-test-help-couples-succeed.html

/links


----------



## irishpete (Dec 29, 2011)

Typical Daily Mail - "MEN are to blame for unexplained infertility...".

When it comes to infertility, it's hardly a blaming game.


----------

